# Animal sales/auctions central IL



## decamper (Mar 3, 2005)

Does anyone know of upcoming animal sales or auctions in central Illinois?


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

What are you looking for? 

Every Wed. Greenville has cattle. 2nd & 4th Friday they have sheep/goat. There is a few poultry sales on Saturdays, I think one in Shipman or someplace like that. The other is a place in Mariene/St. Jacob.


----------



## decamper (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm looking for animal sales/auctions like the one at Waterloo, IL. The sale in St. Jacob, IL closed down a few years ago, Slev, unless it started up again, has it? Just heard that there is a monthly poultry sale in Highland, IL. Anyone know about this one?


----------



## Petsguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello Lynn,
Were you at Waterloo yesterday? I was there. It was awful cold and rainy. One of my sons picked up a nice ewe lamb there. There were a few nice sheep there. One lady had a few mixed lambs. Two looked like they may have some shetland in them. There is a sale in Kankakee next Sunday, April 3rd. It is similar to Waterloo. I will be there. It is held at the Fairgrounds. It is the first one of the year. They are monthly except during the summer. They pick up again in the fall. What are you looking for? 

Take Care,
Jeff Port


----------



## decamper (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Petsguy,

Hadn't heard the animal sales started in Waterloo so we missed it. Was you selling or visiting? How far do you travel? Did anyone have angora goats or angora rabbits that you remember?


----------



## Petsguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Lynn,
We were buying and selling. Waterloo is about 3.5 hours from us in Peoria. No Angora Goats, but there were angora rabbits. Last year at Kankakee there were angora goats. I should have bought one. A lady had bucks but no ewes. I have a nice pygora that I could have bred one of the bucks to. I am kicking myself now, as she only wanted $50 each for them if I remember right. How is the rest of lambing/kidding going for you. I just have the two ewe lamb baby dolls right now. Still waiting for the sheltands to drop. Have you decided what you are going to do with respect to the Shetlands? That lady I know still has the unregistered shetland ram. Might be able to talk her down on him. Just let me know. 

Take Care,
Jeff



decamper said:


> Hi Petsguy,
> 
> Hadn't heard the animal sales started in Waterloo so we missed it. Was you selling or visiting? How far do you travel? Did anyone have angora goats or angora rabbits that you remember?


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Paris, Il has an auction every Thursday. LOTS of cattle and pigs, sometimes sheep and goats.

Shelbyville, IL has an auction every Tuesday. LOTS of cattle, a fair amount of pigs and usually some goats and sheep.

Arthur, IL has an auction every Monday. Some cattle and hogs, some sheep and goats. They also have a sale once a month with poultry and rabbits and stuff.

HTH,

Kathie


----------



## decamper (Mar 3, 2005)

There are quite a few animal sales that I didn't know about.
Thanks everyone.


----------

